

Building a Better OSS Development Community, Webinar with Jono Bacon - hunterpaula
http://www.outercurve.org/

======
hunterpaula
Corresponding blog post here: [http://www.outercurve.org/Blogs/EntryId/73/How-
to-Build-a-Be...](http://www.outercurve.org/Blogs/EntryId/73/How-to-Build-a-
Better-Developer-Community)

